# T-Mobile internet boosters



## Mikey77 (Jul 9, 2011)

Does anyone know what the story is with the internet boosters from T-Mobile? I have heard different version of how they throttle speeds and block certain sites after the download limit is reached.

For example some people say the download limit is 1GB per month and that when you reach that you cannot use sites like YouTube between 4pm and midnight. However, other people have said they stop you accessing certain sites permanently?

I'm thinking about trying them out, but don't want to pay £20 for 6 months if it's going to be slow and stopping me from visiting certain sites before 4pm or after midnight.


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 9, 2011)

Mate got one of them text about his download, he was playing internet radio for hours on end. limit was lifted after new bill.
T-Mobile don't charge if you got over like other networks.

Can change your booster to something else and use wifi.

http://support.t-mobile.co.uk/help-and-support/index?page=support&cat=FAIR_USE_POLICY&tab=0&id=FA968


----------



## Mikey77 (Jul 9, 2011)

I was thinking of PAYG. I would only go with them if they allowed you to exceed the limit between midnight and 4pm. I have gone with another network for a couple of months now.


----------

